# Hyperion Cushion made in philadelphia  1896-1898 anyone ever heard of it



## kodyind (Mar 13, 2010)

I know someone that has a bike called a Hyperion Cushion made in philadelphia from 1896 thru1898. He wants me to help him sell it so can anyone tell me anything about it and what is my be worth. I have a photo of it if that would help

thanks
jim


----------



## OldRider (Mar 13, 2010)

Lets see the photo, thats a start in the right direction.For a bike of that vintage you might also pose your question at www.thewheelmen.org, they specialize in early bicycles.


----------



## catfish (Apr 2, 2010)

posting the photo would be a big help.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 3, 2010)

i have allready tried to buy he bike it is not available anymore, they were fishing for a value..


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 3, 2010)

Still like to see a photo of it.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is a picture of the bike in question


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 3, 2010)

Like the suspension. Be nice to see a nice original or restored one.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 3, 2010)

that rear set up is used on other bikes ,,. it was offered to me for 250.00 and i said yes , the next day the guy said i did not call him back to confirm the deal, then he said the people wanted more money,, i said ,,when you figure out what the price is ,let me know,,..and i will buy the bike ,, i have not heard back,, a lesson is learned here ,some people are only fishing for information,.,,!!! do not get your hopes up on any deal made on line ,, untill the package reaches your house,,!!!i recently bought one of the rarest mans hard tired safetys,   i have been worried and half crazy for a week waiting for it to come ,and be delivered!!!,there are 7 known in the world ,, it is an awsome, spring fork ,new mail mans safety made in 1891. i sold mine in 1991 for 6,500.00 and have wished and wanted ,,ever since the day i sent it to reno nevada,to get another one ,,.. i can not get the smile off my face , it would be like finding 5 elgin bluebirds, in a barn!!!!!! thanks wpb


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 3, 2010)

So, kind of like winning the lottery?


----------

